# Halloween Costumes 2016



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

So we decided last year right after Halloween that we were going to be Lock, Shock and Barrel for Halloween this year. Here is a picture of my daughters Barrel costume so far. She still needs a mask, gloves and covers for her shoes. McBernes still needs his mask, tail and shoe covers and I need to finish my mask and dress.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

That is so cute! 

For actual Halloween for the TOT's this year, we are going with Haunted Mansion theme on our porch, so We will be ghost hosts 

Here's what I have collected so far, now just need to make accessories & whatever I'm wearing under that apron!









If we go to any adult theme parties this year, I want to do a steampunk Elsa costume!! I have the pattern and picked out some fabric, but it will be awhile before i have a chance to sew!


----------



## mantisLJD (Oct 19, 2013)

I am going to be the Grim Reaper this year. I will buy this mask and these gloves and wear them with this, but I can make the scythe. I might also hold an hourglass in my other hand and say something like "you're time is up!" Oh, and maybe I should get some skeleton feet to complete the look. What else could I add to my costume?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I have some ideas on my costumes pinterest board, but I can't copy them on to here. But you can click on my link below if you'd like. TZgirls - love those outfits!!!


----------



## mantisLJD (Oct 19, 2013)

If I held the scythe in both hands, then the hourglass would go around my neck. I may also add wings and chains with a lock, perhaps a lantern, or even a key.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I find it hard to believe that with all the crafty people in the world no one has ever made Barrel covers for their shoes and posted how they did it online. I am trying to make some for my daughter and its being a bit of a pain in the butt. I am looking at my mini barrel but I just feel like they are not coming out the way that I want them to.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I'm going to a Halloween convention (Midsummer Scream) in July. I'm being a Working Joe from _Alien: Isolation_.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Daughters Barrel mask that I finished for the most part today.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I will be Professor Sprout at one of our things. Not sure if I will wear in on Halloween night, but if not I will dress a mannequin in it since I have a Witch and Famous section in the outdoor haunt. Here is me dressed as Professor Sprout back in April at Lady Sherry's birthday party.








You can't see it very well in the photo but i do have a short gray curly wig on under the hat. I hope to find a smaller brown witch hat. That is a sorting hat and is a little small for my head. I will also add some vines and greenery to the gown to give some contrast.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I love that! We are in the middle of reading the Harry Potter books to our 3 year old.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I plan on attaching a cheap pair of Harry Potter style glasses to the back of the mask so she doesnt have to carry it. I think a mask sucker and a trick or treat pail would just be too much for her to carry. Now to finish McBernes and my masks and costumes.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

MrsMcbernes said:


> I find it hard to believe that with all the crafty people in the world no one has ever made Barrel covers for their shoes and posted how they did it online. I am trying to make some for my daughter and its being a bit of a pain in the butt. I am looking at my mini barrel but I just feel like they are not coming out the way that I want them to.


Have you seen these? Could be on most any shoes. I thought for outdoor the croc style ones would be great. 
*Skelly shoes*


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

That is a good idea. I wish I had seen that or thought about that before we made these covers. Maybe if I find some cheap shoes like that I can try to paid his monster feet and see how it looks.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

my Shock costume minus the mask that we are still working on. I am going to put some black ribbon or lace around where the brim meets the cone and possibly around the underside to cover where I glued it as well.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

For some reason the picture of the hat is sideways even though I rotated it before uploading. :-\


----------



## mantisLJD (Oct 19, 2013)

These gloves are what I've always wanted:









Now this is a scythe worthy of the Harbinger of Doom:


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

One of my kids and I are doing Sloth and Mama Fratelli from the Goonies. He has sensory issues, so no mask for him, but he'll wear a superman shirt, suspenders, and a pirate hat. I wanted to do Chunk, but he really wanted Mama because he wanted to be able to tell me that I've been bad and for me to tell people that kids suck. 
The spouse isn't much for dressing up. My oldest wants to be Star Trek: TNG's Data and the youngest isn't sure yet.


----------

